# Added detailing or lighting for movie theaters?



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

No matter how simple or elaborate, have you added extra detail to a commercially manufactured theater such as the Ameri-Towne Palace Theater, Atlas Elektra Theater, Walther's Cornerstone Palace Theater, MTH RailKing Majestic MovieTheater, Woodland Scenic Theater, or any other I haven't mentioned?
Was it was extra lighting, an interior to a theater that didn't have any, signage on the building's walls, weathering, etc.?
Share what you've done. Photos and video of theaters is welcomed.


----------



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

No replies so I'm guessing those with theaters love them the way they came from the manufacturers?


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

*Theater*

After the recent debunkle we had in the O gauge forum I have to wonder how many of the guys never seen this, being in the *Stuctures Forum* would apparently be like being in a foreign country. 

I haven't done anything to my theater but I'm sure somebody has.

Could have been a good thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Easy Cole, just mentioning the use of the proper category might open some wounds. Just sayin’, LOL


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

teledoc said:


> Easy Cole, just mentioning the use of the proper category might open some wounds. Just sayin’, LOL


Just sayin' Jerry.


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 19, 2016)

Once again, "New Posts" works very well rather than hop-scotching through individual sections.

I'm not an O scaler, but most of the valuable things I've gained from the forum have come from O scalers, as I think about it. I'll take ideas and recommendations from where ever I can get them.


----------



## Panther (Oct 5, 2015)

Take Deane's advice, it is solid.
Once again, I don't click on scale specific topics. I use the NEW POSTS icon above. That gives me a list of EVERY new topic posted or replies to old ones that have happened since my last visit. The ones you are not interested in, you can skip. But regardless of whether it is posted in the correct forum or not, you still get a heads up as to what has been posted new or updated. You can glance through the list in seconds and then go back and select the ones you want. Why would anyone only go to one specific forum, many times HO section may have ideas that can be applied to O gauge. 
Just give it a try.

Dan


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Between going straight to *NEW POSTS* and email notifications on threads i've commented on I really don't miss much thats going on.


----------



## Shisig (Nov 17, 2019)

*Hippodrome*

The Hippodrome, on my HO layout.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Shisig said:


> The Hippodrome, on my HO layout.


So what details did you add to it? That was the OP's question.

Of course, they may have lost interest in a 4 month old thread that rapidly went off-topic....


----------



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks for your reply, Shisig. Hopefully others who hadn't noticed this thread before will see it now and reply. I'm not an HO guy and so I'm not familiar with this particular movie theater/building. So, what details / items did you add to it,?


----------



## Shisig (Nov 17, 2019)

The entire building was converted to a theater. The exterior and the interior were kitbashed.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I have a Lemax theater. I didn’t do a thing to it. It came lighted and the light colors change. I don’t have a good shot of it and it’s currently off the layout while I’m working on my streets loop.


----------



## 65steam (Dec 18, 2019)

I recently fixed up an old Tyco Loew's Theater that I got on eBay. No ideas for the interior yet, but the exterior is ready to go.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

perfect place for using an Arduino and a programmable RGB LEDs. Random blinking of different colors, just barely visible to the outside world. These are LEDs that can be strung together and are supplied with 5 or 12 volts and then a data line to the first LED in the string. Each LED gets a pick off a 24 bit serial string then passes the rest on. The 24 bits represent 8 bit control of the R, G and B LED so you can generate any color at any brightness. A great first project with and Arduino


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

If you’re looking for something pre-built to buy, check out Miller Engineering’s signs (1181-2). I haven’t used their theater signs, but I have a few of their billboards.


----------



## 65steam (Dec 18, 2019)

Those are nice!


----------

